# Proxy App Onamo Extend Worth Using?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Not to get to far offtopic, but what do you think of this proxy app onamo extend?

Supposedly it sends your data through its proxy server, and reduces data use.. Do you think its worth it?

Im testing it out...

Keep in mind I have the 2 gig plan.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It works similar to the "turbo" setting in Opera Mobile/Opera for PC or how Opera Mini works. It compresses webpages (text and images [to an extent]) and then serves them to you. Not all content can be compressed and some sites already enable compression (ones that have smart web developers). I generally enable it to compress the size of pages sent to users on sites I develop.

How well it works mostly depends on your usage.


----------

